
CORS isn’t just for XHR - binarymax
http://remysharp.com/2013/01/14/cors-isnt-just-for-xhr/
======
cmwelsh
It's also used to enable serving cross-origin web fonts.

In the case of the author, he wants to use Flickr images in an HTML5 canvas
element. I would set up a server-side proxy for that (didn't see this
mentioned either).

~~~
alanctgardner2
If you host on a service like Heroku, server-side proxying ties up a dyno
needlessly. If you can get the host to enable CORs, you can save a lot of
hosting money. I'm not sure if it's as worthwhile for self-hosted/VPS setups.

